

How to retain ownership of code for a project - peram

Hello everyone,<p>I am in the process of creating a web based application for an academic mentor. The problem is we did not discuss ownership details and it seems as though the network administrator does not want to invest any resources in helping facilitate the use of the program, if they do not retain ownership of the code.<p>I'm kinda of new to this but does anyone have any good advice out there on how to approach this?
======
yesbabyyes
The network administrator? For a school, or what? That sounds strange.

How about asking your mentor for advice?

